# Kung Fury



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Kung Fury è un mediometraggio amatoriale, dura una trentina di minuti. Su youtube trovate il film completo in inglese, si trovano anche i sottotitoli comunque.

Onestamente non saprei come descrivervelo, quindi mi limito a farvi vedere il trailer qui sotto al secondo post.

Sono strasicuro che appena lo vedrete capirete subito quanto sia grandioso e esplosivo.  

Impossibile da descrivere a parole l'EPICITA' del tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2015)

Madonna ma cos'è sta trashata?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna ma cos'è sta trashata?



E' meraviglioso


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Visto tempo fa. Carino


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Danielsan (28 Settembre 2015)

Il figlio segreto di Machete..


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Kung Fury è un mediometraggio amatoriale, dura una trentina di minuti. Su youtube trovate il film completo in inglese, si trovano anche i sottotitoli comunque.
> 
> Onestamente non saprei come descrivervelo, quindi mi limito a farvi vedere il trailer qui sotto al secondo post.
> 
> ...



IL film del 2015, senza se e senza ma.


----------

